# poll:What's your race?



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

*poll:What's your racial background?*

As the question states.


----------



## OohSexyLady (Mar 7, 2016)

Other: Race is by an large a social construct


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

White? Black? Brown? Red? Yellow? Green? Orange? Purple? Red? Blue? Indigo? Purple?


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

white


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

A.A said:


> White? Black? Brown? Red? Yellow? Green? Orange? Purple? Red? Blue? Indigo? Purple?


I'm going with brown lol.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

lol guurl, you made a special 3 category list for asians xD But put all of us Latinos as a race when we are an ethnic group, but i guess in questionaries they classify us as a race sometimes which isnt bad. I would ban you but i think i made a similar thread ages ago xD

btw i am pretty sure this site is overwhelmingly comprised of mostly Asians and Whites xD
And Asians are more likely to overcome sa also at an overwhelming rate, this are my statistics and i doubt they are wrong.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

SaltnSweet said:


> I'm going with brown lol.


I'm as white as rice....honest....


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

A.A said:


> White? Black? Brown? Red? Yellow? Green? Orange? Purple? Red? Blue? Indigo? Purple?


it depends in summer i am brown and in winter i get pretty pale, almost like that lion who made this thread and made 3 options for asians to classify themselves xD it is a conspiracy i tell ya!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

A.A said:


> I'm as white as rice....honest....


Brown rice exists as well, lol. White rice is basically refined brown rice.
@Going crazy

banned for accusing an innocent lion about spreading conspiracies. How ridiculous.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

the right one


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

brown rice and whole wheat bread is better


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Going crazy said:


> brown rice and whole wheat bread is better


True. Its' known to be more nutritious and healthier.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Going crazy said:


> lol guurl, you made a special 3 category list for asians xD But put all of us Latinos as a race when we are an ethnic group, but i guess in questionaries they classify us as a race sometimes which isnt bad. I would ban you but i think i made a similar thread ages ago xD
> 
> btw i am pretty sure this site is overwhelmingly comprised of mostly Asians and Whites xD
> And Asians are more likely to overcome sa also at an overwhelming rate, this are my statistics and i doubt they are wrong.


I'm not sure..if Latino/Hispanic is your ethnicity and not your race....what's your race then? I am sorry for asking such an ignorant question. :serious:

Doesn't matter anyways, we are all essentially humans.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm White and it's nothing to get excited about.


----------



## rj2060 (Mar 21, 2010)

I always check the 'other' box. And it's not becuase I have SAD haha.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I want people to guess after I'm gone like they do with Jesus.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm a citizen of the world.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

farfegnugen said:


> I want people to guess after I'm gone like they do with Jesus.


:lol


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Going crazy said:


> brown rice and whole wheat bread is better


I wonder how many multi-grains there are here..


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Whiter than sour cream. 

Hm.. Really thought the results would be a little more mixed..


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

i'm a pasty white kid w/ spaghetti limbs :////


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

The poll results are kind of surprising..hmm...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Surprising? Lol. Not really. 

I was going to go with mixed but I saw that no one voted for black yet and I had to change that, lol.


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

there are only 3 races.


*Caucasian* races (Aryans, Hamites, Semites)
*Mongolian* races (northern Mongolian, Chinese and Indo-Chinese, Japanese and Korean, Tibetan, Malayan, Polynesian, Maori, Micronesian, Eskimo, American Indian),
********* races (African, Hottentots, Melanesians/Papua, "Negrito",


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

KurdishFella said:


> there are only 3 races.
> 
> 
> *Caucasian* races (Aryans, Hamites, Semites)
> ...


How clever.

Where does the Indian race fall in then?


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

SaltnSweet said:


> How clever.
> 
> Where does the Indian race fall in then?


Indian doesen't have a specific race there are asians,blacks and caucasian there. But I would say majority are caucasian there. Skin colour is not what determines your race it's your facial structure etc. A black guy can have very light skin but people can still look at his face and know he's black. Yeah skin colour does have a role in your race to a certain degree but its not what decides your race.


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Asian.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

KurdishFella said:


> Indian doesen't have a specific race there are asians,blacks and caucasian there. But I would say majority are caucasian there. Skin colour is not what determines your race it's your facial structure etc. A black guy can have very light skin but people can still look at his face and know he's black. Yeah skin colour does have a role in your race to a certain degree but its not what decides your race.


The world is simply not made up of three races. Namely as you mentioned, Caucasian/*******/*********. Another race would be Australoid. I suppose Indian people are generally a mixture of Caucasian and Australoid. The Asian looking ones generally come from the North-East, black/dark brown ones come from the South and most are just...brown or whatever skin shade, the ones from the North part tend to have fairer skin/sharper features in general. I can agree that in terms of facial features, definitely favors caucasian features more but with darker skin.

I used to be interested in anthropology lol, so I've read about it before in my free time.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

SaltnSweet said:


> The world is simply not made up of three races. Namely as you mentioned, Caucasian/*******/*********. Another race would be Australoid. I suppose Indian people are generally a mixture of Caucasian and Australoid. The Asian looking ones generally come from the North-East, black/dark brown ones come from the South and most are just...brown or whatever skin shade, the ones from the North part tend to have fairer skin/sharper features in general. I can agree that in terms of facial features, definitely favors caucasian features more but with darker skin.
> 
> I used to be interested in anthropology lol, so I've read about it before in my free time.


There is only 3 races. But than there is different genetics so people tend to look different even if they might be the same race.

If you read about this you would know. There are only 3 races.That is a fact . Australoid that you mention look caucasian. Than again you can't say all australoid people are caucasian there might be black australoid etc.
Im basing their race of google picture they might not even LOOK like they do on internet.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

White , God's chosen race .


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Are Italians latin or white? I forgot.
I'm olive skinned like my dad, but mom is peachy white.
I used to be bullied for not being pure enough...


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

bit of a stupid poll... risking a red rag to a bull here.

my race is human.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

KurdishFella said:


> There is only 3 races. But than there is different genetics so people tend to look different even if they might be the same race.
> 
> If you read about this you would know. There are only 3 races.That is a fact . Australoid that you mention look caucasian. Than again you can't say all australoid people are caucasian there might be black australoid etc.
> Im basing their race of google picture they might not even LOOK like they do on internet.


Australoid people don't look caucasian to me.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Australoid_race

Even if there were originally only three races, clearly, people from today's world have mixed around so much through migrations from the past that the world has more than three races.

For example, look at people from East Africa(admixture from Arabs, probably) and compare them with West Africans...or even North Africans, the looks vary to great extends. You can compare someone from Cambodia with someone from China and again, despite being "**********", the look varies. Look at Central Asia(Kazakhstan, Tajikistan etc) as well, they look quite unique as well and don't exactly look "*********", mostly an admixture of Caucasian/*********.

Obviously, these are just generalizations and it varies from person to person since everyone looks different.


----------



## Blue2015 (Jul 3, 2015)

I'm 'a white male!!!'


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm Black
And I ain't afraid to say that


----------



## okgoodbye (May 14, 2016)

Mixed race.


----------



## DJ Skeletonz (May 30, 2016)

White, of Spanish and French descent.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

White...pale as a ghost lol. Spooky!!


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I hate doing paper work and stumbling upon the "What's your ethnicity?" I'm Persian and Mexican. That's a weird combination. I guess I'm going to go with mixed. Not sure if that's correct.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Human.


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

SaltnSweet said:


> Australoid people don't look caucasian to me.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Australoid_race
> 
> ...


Just cause they dont look caucasian to you. Doesent mean they arent.









Caucasian encapsulates a lot of different places/skin tones.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

KurdishFella said:


> Just cause they dont look caucasian to you. Doesent mean they arent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't mean it that way. Australoid doesn't even fall under the Caucasoid race. Don't think you understand that South East Asians are a mixture of Australoid/*********, South Asians are mostly Caucasian/Australoid and so on.


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm mixed. I know I look Asian to most people but I don't really think of myself that way because I'm actually lighter than my siblings.



KILOBRAVO said:


> bit of a stupid poll... risking a red rag to a bull here.
> 
> my race is human.





Darktower776 said:


> Human.


I always wanted to be Klingon.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

SaltnSweet;
Doesn't matter anyways said:


> OohSexyLady said:
> 
> 
> > Other: Race is by an large a social construct
> ...


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

SaltnSweet said:


> I'm not sure..if Latino/Hispanic is your ethnicity and not your race....what's your race then? I am sorry for asking such an ignorant question. :serious:
> 
> Doesn't matter anyways, we are all essentially humans.


Hispanic is from spain. So i am not Hispanic. 
But i am Latin American which it's an ethnic background that is multiracial and mostly based on the language and part of the world where we come from, my race is Mestizo which is pretty much mixed. And nah it isn't an ignorant question. The race thing is kind of odd, i think the media kind of ends up defining it at the end of the day but it is an ambiguous thing.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Going crazy said:


> Faith in humanity & beta restored


Banned for saying faith in beta restored.

On a serious note, I do feel heartened to read some of the responses here. We are all humans first.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Formula 1*

only your parents could choose


----------



## TeenyBeany (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh boy... this is such a tricky question! If you look at the census records in the 1800s, my ancestors were trying not to get put on an Indian reservation, so they said they were "White" when in reality, there should have been a big-bold "I" there... some of my aunts were "captured" and marked as "I" for Indian, but thankfully, my direct line escaped the horrific turmoil of living on an Indian Reservation. If you go a bit further back to the 1700s and look at my paternal like, you will see "W" for White for a while because my ancestors came from Spain. They raped Zuni women and took the children that were from that rape and raised them as Spaniards... So yeah, I'm W/I... It's interesting how sometimes Spaniards are mixed in with "H" for "Hispanic" when in the 1800s we were only "W" for "White" ... *shrug* either way, it's trivial and senseless...


----------



## OohSexyLady (Mar 7, 2016)

http://www.npr.org/sections/codeswi...-brazilians-are-forging-a-collective-identity

Interesting piece on the complexity of "racial" identity in brazil.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

White British.


----------



## Dark Jewel (Jul 18, 2014)

Oh wow at these poll results, @[email protected]


----------



## JDsays (Oct 20, 2015)

Im part of the human race, thank you very much


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

White as the driven snow...


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Nephilim


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Cletis said:


> White as the driven snow...


I never understood that saying. Driven snow isn't white, it's dirty from the dirt off tires.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

The SA race.....


----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

Amazing


----------



## MamaDoe (Dec 15, 2015)

yay i fit in a box


----------



## MamaDoe (Dec 15, 2015)

Farideh said:


> I hate doing paper work and stumbling upon the "What's your ethnicity?" I'm Persian and Mexican. That's a weird combination. I guess I'm going to go with mixed. Not sure if that's correct.


Mixed means you have more than one race in your blood.


----------

